# Most scratch resistant LSP



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got myself another project 
It's my 6th jeep the problem is being fussy about condition then green laning and off roading don't go together but since being on this site and learning so much I'm thinking there must be a very hard wearing LSP to risist the branch scratches better than the rest ?.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I dont know for sure, but i'm going to say nah.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

What about this?






Gyeon coatings are also relatively hard.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

As is gtechniq c1


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ what coating is that then ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Gtechniq Crystal Serum is very resistant!!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

this? http://www.max-protect.co.uk/ultimate-nano-coat-r.html


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Being a green laner myself (albeit on motorbike) I would guess at there is no product that can withstand what you going to put it through unfortunately 

I can't see a chemical layer on the paint stopping scratches


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Paint protection film would be the only way, no LSP will resist scratches. Maybe Crystal serum to an extent. Xpel ultimate is a really good ppf with virtually no orange peel. Very expensive though.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Being a green laner myself (albeit on motorbike) I would guess at there is no product that can withstand what you going to put it through unfortunately
> 
> I can't see a chemical layer on the paint stopping scratches


Neither can I but every little helps it 

This is my old one after many hard scratchy lanes


----------



## QuattroNor (Oct 29, 2013)

Glass coatings like C1, Crystal Serum, Cquarz and Gyeon Mohs will probably protect your paintř to some extent, and swirls/ minor scratches will be in the coating instead of the paint. Can't you just stay on-road?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Immortal- Self healing Clearcoat: 




Or a ppf. A coating won't resist the kind of abuse that off-roading offers.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

QuattroNor said:


> Glass coatings like C1, Crystal Serum, Cquarz and Gyeon Mohs will probably protect your paintř to some extent, and swirls/ minor scratches will be in the coating instead of the paint. Can't you just stay on-road?


err no :thumb:
I know nothing will protect it from the abuse it gets but I thought something fabulous had come on the market since SRC and EGP.
might try some of the suggestions and do a right up 
this may make some of you clean car freaks cringe 

thanks for replies


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rammy said:


> I'm thinking there must be a very hard wearing LSP to risist the branch scratches better than the rest ?.


No coating on earth will protect you from that sorry to say. You'll just be peeing in the wind.

Paint protection film is what you need.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

No LSP on earth will stand up against scratches from driving thru mud and dirt like that.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Like your style RAMMY!


----------



## abhplc (Feb 11, 2015)

Kionitepro.com the world's strongest clear coat.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

can't see anything withstanding a bush whacking.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

How about armour plate at least 30mm all round.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tried only 3 coatings, c1, cquk and uncR on my bikes ( very hard life for lsp on those 2, a zx10r and a rc8r ).

C1 is the worst and no scratch resistant at all, cquk is a bit better and a very ( very ) little more scratch protection, but uncR is really better than those 2.

Problem with uncR : it's tricky to apply, you have to be very quick!

Ask Godfella, ha had tried lots of coating, and all he told me that i tried too was completely true, so i guess the rest is the same ;-)


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

how about wolfs hard body there is a youtube video with someone hitting a bonnet with a plastic key and marking but not scratching the paintwork


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Ill just place this video here, 
no gimmicks editing, plastic lighters, 10 layers coating ... etc...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, you can even see that a light rub with a key has marked the coating, let alone a serious scratch from a tree branch. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ells_924 said:


> ^^ what coating is that then ?


That was a test done by Jay from Bouncers....I think it was Fortify?

To the OP I have had Bouncers Fortify on my 2001 4.7L Grand and do green laning with it...it held up really well and did actually stop a fair few of the scratches from the brambles etc.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Yep, you can even see that a light rub with a key has marked the coating, let alone a serious scratch from a tree branch. :thumb:


Yes you can, but significantly less than non coated. we never said that our coatings are 100% scratch proof ,good anti scratch coat vary on few conditions, mostly the clearcoat under it.
but you can see here its metal key scratching , not plastics. and this is after 2 layers only. baking more layers it will improve more the effect.


----------

